# Fotos de Lima de 1980.



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lo uniko k puedo afirmar es que Alan cago no solo Lima sino a todo el Peru y fue durante el periodo de Fujimori en el cual Lima renacio...yo no creo k fue Fujimori quien mejoro Lima pero si creo que fue Andrade el principal gestor de todo eso......En los 80´un mall como los k hay ahora eran inimaginables en Lima eso llego con la era de Andrade.....y se consolido con Castañeda.
Durante los 90´ Lima se conviertio en lo que es ahora........eso nadie lo puede negar.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

J Block said:


> FUJIMORI??? Si hay alguien que ha jodido a Lima en gran manera ese es Fujimori. Quien crees que paralizó las obras del Tren Eléctrico? Quien le hizo la guerra a Belmont y luego a Andrade y limitó su presupuesto (y eso que aún así pudo hacer obras)? Quien expandió el sector informal y trajo combis y cousters viejas de Asia?
> 
> Nunca me voy a olvidar de la inaguración del bypass en la Plaza Dos de Mayo, en el cual miles de fujimoristas salvajes decidieron interrumpir la ceremonia y atacar al entonces alcalde Belmont y a la entonces anti-fujimorista Laura Bozzo.
> 
> Ese fue Fujimori, el principal enemigo de la recuperación de Lima.


Hay que agregar al sabotaje a los gobiernos locales y la proliferacion de las combis, la pésima privatización de ENATRU, que fue junto a la libre importación de vehículos de transporte usados y a la desregulación, la madre del desastre que tenemos en materia de transporte urbano. Solo a un estúpido o un demente neoliberal se le podría ocurrir privatizar de esa forma una empresa de servicio público como ENATRU, vendiendo bus por bus y permitir que impere la mas brutal ley de la selva en las calles de la capital. Si ENATRU hubiese sido privatizada en bloque o fragmentada en grandes bloques y se hubiese mantenido la prohibición de importar autos usados para fines del transporte público, las cosas serían hoy muy diferentes en materia de transporte en la ciudad.......................


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

uno de los mejores thread que he visto, en las últimas 3 semanas.


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

La Lima que muestran las fotos tiene su parecido con la Bogota de antaño, la que todavia queda en el centro internacional ya que este no se ha renovado. Otras partes de Bogota cambiaron por ejemplo en el Chico que es como Miraflores era exclusivamente residencial y ahora se volvio comercial. La historia tiene sus simulitudes que uno no se imagina por la diferencias de distancia y culturales.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Super interesante tu comentario y percepción de Lima*

Efraco : Ya muchas personas "me han prevenido" que si pienso retornar a Lima,voy a tener "un alto impacto"... son 18 años que no voy !!!...y si bien,me han especificado de todos los avances arquitectónicos (que los he podido ver en gran medida acá en Incascrapers),tambièn me han advertido que muchas cosas "ya no son como cuando me fuí"... y no voy a entrar en detalles porque me resulta un tanto incómodo y triste por ser peruano y al mismo tiempo por ser limeño y ver que Lima no es la misma...pero lo que ha expresado Efraco sólo me ha hecho concientizarme más de todo lo que me vienen explicando docenas de personas conocidas,entre familiares y amistades...De todos modos,yo siempre fuí realista desde adolescente y sabía que lo que está ocurriendo en Lima,debía ocurrir....ya se avizoraba desde los años 70s... no me sorprende en lo más mínimo... si,me pone triste pensar que el 40% de mis parientes y amistades ya no viven en el Perú... una diáspora que dificilmente podamos superar... y de repente me encuentro conque ni siquiera conozco ni por foto a varios hijos de mis primos hermanos... algo impensable en nuestra familia algunas décadas atrás,donde todos nos relacionábamos y sabíamos todo el árbol genealógico... es tremendo lo que está ocurriendo... Es un surrealismo por ejemplo,que mis compañeros de promoción de colegio....hagan reuniones más grandes en Miami...que en Lima !!!!...de repente me quedo medio atontado viendo las fotos de las reuniones que hacen en Miami (incluso muchos viajan de otros estados para reunirse allí) y veo a 20,25 hasta 30 compañeros !!!!... y en las fotos de Lima,cuanto mucho llegan a 15 !!!!... (En "La Carreta"...el point de las reuniones,propiedad de la familia de SEBVILL)...pero me quedo desconcertado que a miles de kilòmetros de Lima estè "el grueso" de la promo...y no en Lima...(teniendo en cuenta que el 95% de la promo somos limeños)....es algo que escapa un poco a mi lògica...pero se està dando.. por momentos hasta pienso si (mi colegio no quedò en Miami ????)....ja,ja,ja...realmente es hasta "alucinante"... y lo mismo mis parientes...repartidos los que estàn en el extranjero entre USA y Canadá...cuando hace 3 décadas,era casi imposible que un amigo ó pariente se vaya a vivir al extranjero...se iba por turismo y punto... De retornar a Lima...no sé... voy a estar "medio zombie" los primeros días... ya me lo advirtieron... y lo que ha expresado Efraco,no hace sino confirmar todo lo que me vienen comentando... 



EFRACO said:


> Especificamente la Lima del año 1980 era una ciudad con un ambiente muchisimo mejor que el actual al menos en los distritos que van desde el Centro de la Ciudad hasta Chorrillos abundaba la clase media tradicional tenian peso dentro de la poblacion total de la urbe, ¿que paso? la emigracion hacia el exterior se llevo a un gran % de ellos, tambien la menor tasa de natalidad de esos sectores, en la zona centrica de Miraflores era raro ver un pobre deambulando por alli, se notaba mucho extranjero radicado
> en ese distrito, en los barrios de clase media o alta lo unico que se notaba eran las empleadas del hogar que salian a hacer algun encargo,o algun jardinero o maestrito, la gente de aspecto y condicion mas pobre no se adentraba en los distritos de clase media se mantenian en sus zonas de vivienda (se decia que gran parte de los pobladores pobres de la ciudad pasaban por la zona central de la ciudad por los carriles centrales de la Via Expresa hacia sus centros de trabajo), , la segunda generacion de la migracion provinciana rural era raro en que incursionasen en trabajos de nivel medio ni superior por ellos seguro no se les notaba en los distritos de la zona central de la ciudad en trabajos como de oficina por ejemplo , el transporte publico era deficiente pero mejor del que hay ahora, no habian combis, custers,ticos, mototaxis ni vendedores de golosinas subiendose a los vehiculos de transporte publico,las radios aunque en menor numero que ahora eran mayoritariamente con programacion o con musica de buen gusto, no habian pasquines, era rarisimo que te tuteasen, no existian cerros invadidos en la cantidad que ahora hay, todavia habian las ultimas chacras de la zona central en proceso de lotizacion (lotes de 200 m2 para arriba), la calidad de politicos en esa incipiente democracia era muchisimo mejor, ahora muchos de los que estan alli son aquellos que entraban por la puerta falsa, se veian mas niños, un detalle a contar hasta aquellos años y años anteriores a este la mayoria de pobladores de los conos de la ciudad no tenian servicios basicos, el subir en un omnibus, por ejemplo de la Linea 30 que venia de Villa El Salvador a lo largo de la Avenida Tomas Marsano en las mañanas era algo impresionante toda la gente venia apestando por que como la mayor parte de ellos no tenian agua o desague a sus viviendas seguro su aseo era limitado por ello, eso lo puede corroborar cualquier persona de buenas costumbres que usaba esa y otras lineas de buses; actualmente el ornato en la zona central (Cono Central) es mejor que el de aquel año y hay mayor infraestructura vial, y se nota progreso social en amplios sectores de la poblacion, pero especificamente en 1980 el ambiente era mas bonito y en navidades era impresionante, podria contar muchos detalles mas.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*En lo del Mall estás equivcado*

Es cierto que el Jockey Plaza es enorme...y que Larcomar tiene un diseño bastante peculiar.... pero Camino Real cuando se inauguró en diciembre de 1980,tenìa un lujo que impactaba y que varias personas bastante confiables y veraces,me vienen contando que los actuales Mall no le superan en elegancia (o sea,antes que Camino Real cayera en desgracia)...el ambiente durante sus primeros años (1980 hasta 1983),era insuperable... y mucha gente que sigue viviendo en Lima me confirman que si bien los actuales Mall son bastante bonitos,no han podido superar en ese toque de distinciòn a Camino Real en sus inicios...



libidito said:


> Lo uniko k puedo afirmar es que Alan cago no solo Lima sino a todo el Peru y fue durante el periodo de Fujimori en el cual Lima renacio...yo no creo k fue Fujimori quien mejoro Lima pero si creo que fue Andrade el principal gestor de todo eso......En los 80´un mall como los k hay ahora eran inimaginables en Lima eso llego con la era de Andrade.....y se consolido con Castañeda.
> Durante los 90´ Lima se conviertio en lo que es ahora........eso nadie lo puede negar.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*En lo del Mall estás equivocado*

Involuntariamente se duplicó.


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Que mucho cambio Lima. Yo nunca pude visitarla pero por lo que veo en las fotos, cambio bastante. Espero conocerla algun dia!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Carlitos...qué sorpresa !!!!*

De paso aprovecho (ojo...Vane...no es chat...aprovecho nomás que Carlitos es paraguayo) en contarte que la colonia paraguaya en Lima...apenas la conforman 50 compatriotas tuyos...y en Arequipa creo que sòlo son 5... del resto del Perù no lo sè...pero supongo que seràn contaditos con los dedos de la mano... Mi mamá vive apenas a 3 cuadras de la Embajada del Paraguay.



carlosbe said:


> Que mucho cambio Lima. Yo nunca pude visitarla pero por lo que veo en las fotos, cambio bastante. Espero conocerla algun dia!


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

J Block said:


> FUJIMORI??? Si hay alguien que ha jodido a Lima en gran manera ese es Fujimori. Quien crees que paralizó las obras del Tren Eléctrico? Quien le hizo la guerra a Belmont y luego a Andrade y limitó su presupuesto (y eso que aún así pudo hacer obras)? Quien expandió el sector informal y trajo combis y cousters viejas de Asia?
> 
> Nunca me voy a olvidar de la inaguración del bypass en la Plaza Dos de Mayo, en el cual miles de fujimoristas salvajes decidieron interrumpir la ceremonia y atacar al entonces alcalde Belmont y a la entonces anti-fujimorista Laura Bozzo.
> 
> Ese fue Fujimori, el principal enemigo de la recuperación de Lima.


No soy defensor de Fujimori, pero creo que hizo muchas cosas buenas y rescatables… 

Es cierto Fujimori paralizó las obras del tren eléctrico, yo que sepa el tren eléctrico no es rentable como negocio porque el poder adquisitivo peruano es bajo. Esto es mas una decisión política que un negocio rentable.

Bueno es cierto la guerra sucia existió y existe de ambos bandos, pero ganan los que tienen más poder.

Si se limitó presupuesto de Lima, para construir carreteras, obras de irrigación, colegios, etc. en provincias, me consta que fue el presidente que llegó a hacer obra hasta lo más profundo del país que anteriormente presidentes no habían logrado. En mi opinión prefiero ver obras por todo el Perú en vez de solo una ciudad bonita y desarrollada.

Cierto aumentaron las combis, ambulantes, también los taxis, etc.; todo el sector informal. Pero tuvo de alguna forma dar trabajo a la gente que fue desempleada de las empresas públicas que habían quebrado, estas personas habían sido mal empleadas por culpa del tarjetázo de Alan. Recordemos que Alan en su gobierno daba trabajo con el carné del partido, las empresas estaban llenas de trabajadores burócratas, una oficina con 8 secretarias limándose las uñas cuando solo era necesario una, abogados en puestos de ingenieros, los trámites demoraban meses y todo se prestaba para la coima, en otras.


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

> De paso aprovecho (ojo...Vane...no es chat...aprovecho nomás que Carlitos es paraguayo) en contarte que la colonia paraguaya en Lima...apenas la conforman 50 compatriotas tuyos...y en Arequipa creo que sòlo son 5... del resto del Perù no lo sè...pero supongo que seràn contaditos con los dedos de la mano... Mi mamá vive apenas a 3 cuadras de la Embajada del Paraguay.


Pues somos pocos los paraguayos en Peru! Espero que cresca un poco mas la comunidad paraguaya en Peru. Aca en Asuncion, conosco a varios peruanos..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

uranio said:


> Cierto aumentaron las combis, ambulantes, también los taxis, etc.; todo el sector informal. Pero tuvo de alguna forma dar trabajo a la gente que fue desempleada de las empresas públicas que habían quebrado, estas personas habían sido mal empleadas por culpa del tarjetázo de Alan. Recordemos que Alan en su gobierno daba trabajo con el carné del partido, las empresas estaban llenas de trabajadores burócratas, una oficina con 8 secretarias limándose las uñas cuando solo era necesario una, abogados en puestos de ingenieros, en otras.


Pues el fín no justifica los medios. Actualmente hay gente con cancer a los pulmones por Fujimori...no te has puesto a pensar en eso? Hay gente que ha muerto por choferes imprudentes. Cuantos han muerto por culpa de las combis? Cuantos han muerto por los buses-camión? Cuantos siguen muriendo?

Nop, para nada justifica las obras de Fujimori.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*700 peruanos inscritos en la Embajada*

Somos 700 peruanos en el Paraguay legalmente inscritos en la Embajada...pero podrían haber unos 300 más que no se han inscrito (al inscribirse se puede votar para presidenciales)... ojo...hablo de peruanos mayores de 18 años de edad... aunque la mayorìa de los menores de edad,son hijos de peruanos que ya han nacido en el Paraguay ó de matrimonios mixtos (o sea,de distinta nacionalidad)...muy pocos son los niños actualmente que han nacido en el Perú.. 



carlosbe said:


> Pues somos pocos los paraguayos en Peru! Espero que cresca un poco mas la comunidad paraguaya en Peru. Aca en Asuncion, conosco a varios peruanos..


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

J Block said:


> Pues el fín no justifica los medios. Actualmente hay gente con cancer a los pulmones por Fujimori...no te has puesto a pensar en eso? Hay gente que ha muerto por choferes imprudentes. Cuantos han muerto por culpa de las combis? Cuantos han muerto por los buses-camión? Cuantos siguen muriendo?
> 
> Nop, para nada justifica las obras de Fujimori.


Cuantos en relación a la gente que muere por no llegar a un centro de salud por no tener medios de comunicación, por vivir en condiciones insalubres, etc.

Por otro lado creo que cometes un error, el problema vehicular es que no se hacen las revisiones técnicas de lo vehículos y no se cumple la ley, los choferes obtiene sus licencias falsas, etc.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

uranio said:


> Cuantos en relación a la gente que muere por no llegar a un centro de salud por no tener medios de comunicación, por vivir en condiciones insalubres, etc.


Eso no tiene nada que ver con el tema. 



uranio said:


> Por otro lado creo que cometes un error, el problema vehicular es que no se hacen las revisiones técnicas de lo vehículos y no se cumple la ley, los choferes obtiene sus licencias falsas, etc.


Este problema lo originó Fujimori. Ese es el punto.

Que Alan haya aumentado la burocracia en su primer gobierno...bla bla bla...no lo hace responsable de éste problema, ya que Fujimori pudo haber buscado otras alternativas en vez de crear puestos de trabajo poco saludables e inseguros.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Te puse el primer ejemplo, porque mencionaste que gente en Lima moría de cáncer por contaminación vehicular y yo te puse un versus por la gente mas pobre que ya no muere por tener postas y medios de comunicación para llegar éstas, contruidas en la época de Fujimori.

Por otro lado con un estado quebrado, sin dinero, sin inversión, aislado del mundo, como se puede generar trabajo. Creo que no has vivido la época de los 80'. Si ahora que estamos mucho mejor y el problema sigue siendo el trabajo, en esas condiciones era imposible dar trabajo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

uranio said:


> Te puse el primer ejemplo, porque mencionaste que gente en Lima moría de cáncer por contaminación vehicular y yo te puse un versus por la gente mas pobre que ya no muere por tener postas y medios de comunicación para llegar éstas, contruidas en la época de Fujimori.


Eso no tiene nada que ver, pues un presidente tiene la OBLIGACION de brindarle a su pueblo éste tipo de servicios. Nadie tiene por qué escoger entre postas médicas y un transporte decente. 

En ningún momento he criticado los logros del gobierno de Fujimori. De hecho el país mejoró durante su gobierno. Pero de ninguna manera voy a justificar sus errores por el simple hecho de que hizo buenas obras.

Así NO funcionan las cosas.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

J Block said:


> Eso no tiene nada que ver, pues un presidente tiene la OBLIGACION de brindarle a su pueblo éste tipo de servicios. Nadie tiene por qué escoger entre postas médicas y un transporte decente.
> 
> En ningún momento he criticado los logros del gobierno de Fujimori. De hecho el país mejoró durante su gobierno. *Pero de ninguna manera voy a justificar sus errores por el simple hecho de que hizo buenas obras*.
> 
> Así NO funcionan las cosas.


Si te refieres a problema vehicular, yo sigo pensando que es un problema social mas que de leyes, las leyes están y no se cumplen o como quiera decirse "hecha la ley hecha la trampa".

Por otro lado creo que no estamos desviando del tema, que pienso que es admirar la Lima actual con la de los 80'


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Interesante ver la Lima de los 80s, creo que en esa epoca la ciudad estaba poco a poco entrando en decadencia..


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Es increible como Fujimoristas que no saben NADA de LIMA ni de URBANISMO, SOLUCIONES VIABLES, etc. Se ponen a opinar de la ciudad.
Que se recorto el presupuesto de Lima para hacer obras? Alguien conoce como fueron las obras de fujimori? En el terremoto de 6.5 GRADOS en Nazca, los colegios, postas y demas, se rajaron como pastel de cumpleaños, y la carretera ni el asfaltado resistieron este movimiento, condiserado en materia sismica, como regular o menor. Ahora hasta con la humedad en la sierra se caen los colegios y postas tambien, recordemos que fue el quien inauguro escuelas hasta en la punta del cerro las cuales no tenian funcion alguna y estaban ahi por gusto.
Fujimori no recorto el presupuesto de Lima para hacer obras en todo el Peru, eso es algo iluso, todos sabemos lo corrupto que fue su gobierno y como se cocian las cosas dentro de el (si, si quieren defiendan a su lider fufjimoristas, pero la maquinaria de corrupcion existia, les guste o NO).
Los limeños y los residentes en Lima teniamos derecho a un transporte publico decente mediante el tren electrico, paralizado, todos sabemos no precisamente porque Fujimori fue un buen gobernante, ni porque le preocuparan los transportistas.
Los unicos logros conseguidos en el Fujimorato, fueron el mejoramiento del modelo economico que abrio horizontes al pais, y la derrota del terrorismo, algo muy importante, pero de ahi, fue un verdadero desastre (empeoro la educacion y la salud, el modelo educativo fue un desastre y el sistema de salud todos lo conocemos).
En fin, volvamos al tema, pero realmente es fastidioso como pueden defender hasta lo indefendible. Recordemos que fue Andrade, ferreo opositor de Fujimori quien sento las bases de la Lima de hoy, y el que mejoro la calidad de vida de todos los que vivimos y amamos esta ciudad.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Bastante sorprendido, cuanta controversia ha tenido este thread, lo q si les puedo asegurar, es que yo si he ido y vuelto de Lima muchas veces desde esa entonces, probablemente unas veinte veces en diferentes años y con los diferentes gobiernos que tuvo el Perú, como los de Alan, Fujimori, Toledo y ahora mismo con el de Alan nuevamente. Ahora lo que si ha decaido bastante es cierta elegancia y estilo urbanistico que tenía cierta parte de la ciudad. Muchas cosas las han malogrado, y es muy dificil volver a rehacer algo, que simplemente lo destruyeron, como por ejemplo la Casona Marsano, en general toda la avenida Arequipa era una bellisima avenida por muchisimos años, solo con residencias y con algunos edificios residenciales y uno que otro negocio con clase, como el hotelito Columbus como me acuerdo de ese hotel, estoy seguro que muchos foristas, no sabran ni de que hotel estoy hablando, el famoso Cine Roma, probablemente uno de los mejores que tuvó Lima. No existian "academias" de medio pelo y el gentío que se ve hoy en día ya llegando a Lince y luego se va volviendo insoportable llegando al centro de la ciudad. Una vez y solo una vez por probar tome una micro desde Jose Pardo en Miraflores cerca del Hotel del mismo nombre hacia Pueblo Libre, una experiencia en la cual senti en carne propia lo que tienen que soportar la gran mayoria de Limeños, que terrible que es eso, lo que pasa es que ya se acostumbraron. Algo que si me gusta es lo que hicieron con el antiguo colegio de Viña Maria hoy en día La Alianza Francesa que lo compro y gracias a Dios lo ha mantenido en excelente estado con un pequeño pero interesante teatro. En fín hay tantas cosas que comentar, pero me pongo triste y ya mejor no digo nada.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Lo del Palacio Marsano es algo IMPERDONABLE...*

Me tomó 3 días ...asumir la noticia !!!!.... sencillamente no lo podía creer....cuando por fín ví las fotos... sentí una tristeza ENORME.... una destrucción,una salvajada sin límites... se ha podido tranquilamente transformar en el mejor y más elegante restaurante de toda la ciudad...pero prefirieron demolerlo... UN CRIMEN...del cual,todavía no me repongo... y lo peor...habiendo tanto mamarracho en pie....desaparecieron algo grandioso y monumental !!!!...Casi,casi...sentì como un paralelo a la destrucciòn de las Torres Gemelas....felízmente que sin gente adentro... pero una sensaciòn parecida en cuanto "a lo arquitectònico"... 



alibiza_1014 said:


> Bastante sorprendido, cuanta controversia ha tenido este thread, lo q si les puedo asegurar, es que yo si he ido y vuelto de Lima muchas veces desde esa entonces, probablemente unas veinte veces en diferentes años y con los diferentes gobiernos que tuvo el Perú, como los de Alan, Fujimori, Toledo y ahora mismo con el de Alan nuevamente. Ahora lo que si ha decaido bastante es cierta elegancia y estilo urbanistico que tenía cierta parte de la ciudad. Muchas cosas las han malogrado, y es muy dificil volver a rehacer algo, que simplemente lo destruyeron, como por ejemplo la Casona Marsano, en general toda la avenida Arequipa era una bellisima avenida por muchisimos años, solo con residencias y con algunos edificios residenciales y uno que otro negocio con clase, como el hotelito Columbus como me acuerdo de ese hotel, estoy seguro que muchos foristas, no sabran ni de que hotel estoy hablando, el famoso Cine Roma, probablemente uno de los mejores que tuvó Lima. No existian "academias" de medio pelo y el gentío que se ve hoy en día ya llegando a Lince y luego se va volviendo insoportable llegando al centro de la ciudad. Una vez y solo una vez por probar tome una micro desde Jose Pardo en Miraflores cerca del Hotel del mismo nombre hacia Pueblo Libre, una experiencia en la cual senti en carne propia lo que tienen que soportar la gran mayoria de Limeños, que terrible que es eso, lo que pasa es que ya se acostumbraron. Algo que si me gusta es lo que hicieron con el antiguo colegio de Viña Maria hoy en día La Alianza Francesa que lo compro y gracias a Dios lo ha mantenido en excelente estado con un pequeño pero interesante teatro. En fín hay tantas cosas que comentar, pero me pongo triste y ya mejor no digo nada.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Ya habìa sentido pena por la Casa Tudor de la Avenida Benavides...*

donde funcionò por muchos años el Instituto de Inglés "El Britànico".... me causò tanta pena,porque conocì la casa por dentro y era maravillosa...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> Es cierto que el Jockey Plaza es enorme...y que Larcomar tiene un diseño bastante peculiar.... pero Camino Real cuando se inauguró en diciembre de 1980,tenìa un lujo que impactaba y que varias personas bastante confiables y veraces,me vienen contando que los actuales Mall no le superan en elegancia (o sea,antes que Camino Real cayera en desgracia)...el ambiente durante sus primeros años (1980 hasta 1983),era insuperable... y mucha gente que sigue viviendo en Lima me confirman que si bien los actuales Mall son bastante bonitos,no han podido superar en ese toque de distinciòn a Camino Real en sus inicios...


Y estas en lo correcto pero yo em referia a k era inpensable Malls como el Jockey o Larcomar..no a la elegancia ya que se veia ke ra muy limitado (osea no todas las personas podian disfrutard e un mall asi) comoahora no solo existe el jockey o Larcomar k son malls grandes sino que en lugares no tan lujosos y elegantes como el cono Norte existen mall tan grandes tal es elc aso del Megaplaza o en San Juan de Miraflores ahora hay malls en Lima por todos lados...hay mucha oferta, Un mall en Lima es algo comun.....muy diferente que en los 80´o principios de los 90´.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Si nos vamos a ver errores en uno u otro presidente, Alan Garcia pierde por goleada, para mi fue el peor presidente que pudo tener el Perú (en mi opinion), La cuestion era. que despues de las estupideces que hizo el incapaz de Alan en los 80´quien era tan hombre de atreverze a recibir un pais en raya roja????????? sin nada en el banco central de reserva del PERU, un pais totalmente quebrado, facil es hablar pero no se ponen ha pensar en algo asi, igual no se si Vargas Llosa hubiera sacado al pais del infierno en el que estaba, derrepente si, pero nadie puede negar lo innegable y para bien o para mal Lima mejoro durante el primer y ojo¡¡¡¡ durante el primer gobierno de Fujimori y sin duda en los 90´Andrade fue una pieza clave para ese desarrollo.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Tienes razon, fue el peor, nadie lo defiende.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*No hablemos de Presidentes...*

Lamentablemente el Perú es "recordista" en Presidentes "de triste recuerdo"...
Esperemos nomás que Alancito procure hacer buena letra...por lo menos,todo lo que pueda estar a su alcance... ya tiene "experiencia" y él sabe que si metiò la pata una vez.... no puede meterla dos veces...


----------



## kabulcer (May 3, 2011)

*fotos de lima de 1980*

muy buenas las fotos, tengo 40 años y recuerdo que en esas epocas Lima era una verdadera ciudad, no tenìa el caos de hoy,con un trafico infernal,contaminaciòn ambiental y una delincuencia espantosa, todo eso es Lima hoy, en ese tiempo Lima tranquila, en ese tiempo existian los pueblos jovenes que hoy son verdaeras urbes, pero la miseria de los pueblos jovenes de antaño se encuentra mas alla de las narices de muchos, aquellos que no cruzan los cerros, hoy hay mas miseria en Lima,antes de opinar de una ciudad hay que recorrerla TODA!!! en conclusion me quedo con la Lima de antes, SE PODIA VIVIR MEJOR!!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

kabulcer said:


> muy buenas las fotos, tengo 40 años y recuerdo que en esas epocas Lima era una verdadera ciudad, no tenìa el caos de hoy,con un trafico infernal,contaminaciòn ambiental y una delincuencia espantosa, todo eso es Lima hoy, en ese tiempo Lima tranquila, en ese tiempo existian los pueblos jovenes que hoy son verdaeras urbes, pero la miseria de los pueblos jovenes de antaño se encuentra mas alla de las narices de muchos, aquellos que no cruzan los cerros, hoy hay mas miseria en Lima,antes de opinar de una ciudad hay que recorrerla TODA!!! en conclusion me quedo con la Lima de antes, SE PODIA VIVIR MEJOR!!!


Prefiero vivir con tráfico antes que con miedo a que pongan un choche bomba en la puerta de mi casa. 

PD.:deadthrea


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Bueno yo he disfrutado de este Threat, aunque sea antiguo, las fotos son muy interesantes.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Hablando que si Lima era mejor, yo recuerdo especialmente ese año, 1980, en esos tiempos , si que la clase media pesaba en los distritos de clase media tradicionales, las calles de Miraflores atiborradas de ese tipo de gente ya hacia la tarde, no se veian gentes de los conos por esos lados, quiza muy poca, no habian recicladores de basura, no se subian al transporte publico a vender cosas, la delincuencia en los sectores de clase media era infima, lo que si el ornato de jardines, pese a que en esos tiempos habian mas areas verdes era algo descuidado, en esos tiempos si que abundaba la gente joven y niños en los barrios de clase media y algo mas alta, bonito era el ambiente, me gustaba La Colmena hacia la tarde, yo estaba en la secundaria.


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

Muy interesantes estas fotos, me recuerdan los años que pasé en esta ciudad (1980-1985). No voy mentir, en la época Lima me pareció una ciudad melancólica y sin color, mayormente fea, pobre, provinciana, desconectada del resto del mundo y sin muchas perspectivas positivas para el futuro. Pero parece que eso cambió de manera bastante radical, me alegra que Lima y el Perú están progresando.


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

George W. Bush said:


> Muy interesantes estas fotos, me recuerdan los años que pasé en esta ciudad (1980-1985). No voy mentir, en la época Lima me pareció una ciudad melancólica y sin color, mayormente fea, pobre, provinciana, *desconectada del resto del mundo y sin muchas perspectivas positivas para el futuro. *Pero parece que eso cambió de manera bastante radical, me alegra que Lima y el Perú están progresando.


en esos años 1980-1985 Lima fue sede del mundial de voley, en Lima se organizo el Miss Universo, etc....no existia tanta cultura chicha en los medios de comunicacion(tv,radio, prensa escrita).
Ahora que el gobierno central no tomo las medidas del caso contrra el terrorismo es otra cosa, y encima llego el govierno de alan en la mitad de los 80s para retroceder el pais y ver truncado un futuro me parece que no es culpà de la ciudad.
Y ojo que a partir de 1984 empezo un boom de los conciertos para la juventud limeña (en el coliseo amauta, en coliseo donde asesinan toros en acho y la feria del hogar) donde la gente si la pasaba bien y no estaba con su cell levantando el brazo toda la bendita noche


----------



## VWGustavo (Dec 13, 2009)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Estas fotos las tome yo, hace 26 años, espero las disfruten y les guste..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esta foto del forista Alibiza es muy reveladora: muestra -aunque sea de refilón, pues se aprecia el letrero informativo- la desaparecida calle Los Nardos, hoy absorbida por Saga y Totus a cambio de la prolongación Andrés Reyes.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Indochine said:


> en esos años 1980-1985 Lima fue sede del mundial de voley, en Lima se organizo el Miss Universo, etc....no existia tanta cultura chicha en los medios de comunicacion(tv,radio, prensa escrita).
> Ahora que el gobierno central no tomo las medidas del caso contrra el terrorismo es otra cosa, y encima llego el govierno de alan en la mitad de los 80s para retroceder el pais y ver truncado un futuro me parece que no es culpà de la ciudad.
> Y ojo que a partir de 1984 empezo un boom de los conciertos para la juventud limeña (en el coliseo amauta, en coliseo donde asesinan toros en acho y la feria del hogar) donde la gente si la pasaba bien y no estaba con su cell levantando el brazo toda la bendita noche


Ahh la època cuando la gente no valoraba el talento peruano? y todos los idolos eran extranjeros? .


----------



## ElioG77 (Jun 4, 2009)

VWGustavo said:


> Esta foto del forista Alibiza es muy reveladora: muestra -aunque sea de refilón, pues se aprecia el letrero informativo- la desaparecida calle Los Nardos, hoy absorbida por Saga y Totus a cambio de la prolongación Andrés Reyes.


VW, me has hecho acordar de esa calle!!! (Era niño en esa época) Separaba el estacionamiento de Sears-Saga con la tienda... Ahora lo recuerdo porque cuando iba con mi papá a comprar a Saga dejabamos su historico VW Rojo 1965 (Hasta ahora lo tiene) en la playa, cruzabamos la calle y entrabamos a la sala de ventas por una escalera que justo estaba al lado de una tienda del mismo Sears que vendía todo lo que era automotriz (Llantas, cambio de aceite, etc) Inclusive ahí mismo te cambiaban las llantas. Claro tambien me acuerdo que una vez en 1988 teniamos que cambiarle las llantas al carro y, para variar, habia escasez de las mismas (Era la época de Alan y como estaban cerradas las importaciones habia que comprar las que se fabricaban acá) tuvimos que esperar en ese lugar haciendo guardia durante casí 10 horas seguidas a que llegara un lote de 20 llantas Goodyear, de las cuales solo nos vendieron 2.
Actualmente esa calle vendría a ser lo que es Tottus y justo al costado, para el lado de Las Begonias hay todavia una puerta que deja ver algo de la infraestructura original de la tienda, la cual ha cambiado practicamente en su totalidad en los últimos 20 años.


----------

